# LAG, World of warcraft



## 1337pwnage

OK here is my issue. Its a really tough one, and i'm quite confused. 

Recently i have had really bad lag spikes.
Ok first of all my computer has much more power than i need to play wow and i dont have any framerate issues. My computer can run it at 60+fps all the time on max settings. The problem is with somewhere in between my computer and the server. I have another computer that i have upgraded a few times and is my backup computer. It doesnt have lag issues, but it can only run wow at about 10fps so id much prefer to run wow on my main. I have two computers on my network, both hardwired. My main computer is the one that is having lag issues.

Ok now i do all of the following things weekly: defrag the hard drive, run a virus scan, anti-spyware and anti adware programs. I also run registry mechanic.

I did all the usual stuff for troubleshooting the network. try just using the modem....etc.

I took my pc down the street to use my friends house, plugged my pc into his router and it worked perfect no bad lag. i logged into wow and had a latency of 59ms. I did my nightly kara raid and went home. He has the same isp and router as me. comcast and a linksys wrt54g

Why does mine work at my friends house and not at my house 1 mile down the same street?

All my other games work just the same as they used to. I did an isp test last night to see if comcast was just slow or what and they had great speed as usual. 10mbps down and about 900kbps up.

I called blizzard and the guy told me that the reason i am lagging is because my characters are lvl 70. i tried not to laugh to hard at the guy. since when did my toons lag becasue of lvl 70. i was like ive been 70 for a long time and this is the first time its happened like this.

OK the lag im getting seems to be just like most peoples. i can still see what people are doing, but my character is the one thats unable to do anything. My latency will jump to 1000ms+ ive seen it at 15000ms+ often ending in a disconnect. Most of the time i can do daily quests and not have a problem. Its when i get into a group or go into a city that i have really bad problems. Even 5 man dungeons i have bad lag.

If anyone can help me that would be awesome. I am going to stop playin wow for a while if this doesnt stop. I hope i gave enough information.

System specs:
Asus mobo
AMD 3700+
2GB corsair xms
ATi x1800xt 512mb
creative x-fi platinum


----------



## pharoah

have you tried reseting your router,and modem?simply by unplugging them for a minute then plugging them back in.


----------



## KrizQoo

[email protected] how that blizz employee replied to you.

I 'might' be able to give you some advice.
When you access to your router, is there an option where you can switch channels?
The one I'm using is Linksys wireless one and it has like 13 channels for me to choose from.
If it's the same for you maybe you can try using other channels.


----------



## ebackhus

Are you on cable, DSL, or FIOS?


----------



## trueogre26

Ok, I play WoW as well, I had a funny issue with this too, everytime I would run into a major city I would lag. My new pc runs it fine at 120+ fps so I dont lag at all when i run head on into a city. I am from Australia and that seems to give me a bit of lag (internet), casting spells etc...
It could be something simple, doesn't have to be something big to make you lag. Check your not over your download limit?


----------



## EvilPeppard

If I missed it, I apologize....are you using your main rig plugged into the network or over wireless at your house?

I noticed you said "plugged in" at your friend's house, but then saw references to "changing channels" on your router, indicating you are using wireless. Let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus

I've used wireless to play WoW a few times and always get lag. The issue is higher latency. If it works hard-wired then it's probably worth the time to wire up your PC to the network rather than going with wireless.


----------



## EvilPeppard

ebackhus said:


> I've used wireless to play WoW a few times and always get lag. The issue is higher latency. If it works hard-wired then it's probably worth the time to wire up your PC to the network rather than going with wireless.


Agreed. I won't use anything wireless with my gaming rig, including keyboards or mice. I'm fully wired to get every advantage I can


----------



## geron67

More than likely your not at fault in any way for your lagging on wow. Check the thread i posted in about it. I did everything blizz said to do to "fix" it and ya theyre about as smart as preschoolers when it comes to something thats so wide spread and only occurs when they did something. http://www.techsupportforum.com/gam...pport/192759-world-warcraft-high-latency.html


----------



## Ayahuascas

Hi Pwnage,

You have written down pretty much what has happened to myself and my wife. We've had the same issues and can't figure it out !!! We've done everything possible to troubleshoot and we've had 5 technicians over and it's all the same issue ! If you ever find out please let us know


----------

